# 4 weeks after surgery! Weird stuff



## cj41 (Sep 13, 2009)

So, I have written my sotry on here a whole ago...thread "Opinions needed please". Had my thyroid out on Oct 19th. Was on Induril and PTU for a month leading up to surgery.

Surgeon said my thyroid was more difficult to remove than he had anticipated. He does mostly cancer so Grave's was different. But all in all they surgery was 3 hours, I was intubated and post op was uneventful, except for my low B/P.

Levothyroxine dose was based on ht and wt I think, so I started at 75 mg. I leterally SLEPT for the first two weeks and have no really recollection of much. TSH was .001 before I started the PTU. I do not know what my TSH was right before surgery. At 2 weeks post op I was 6.9.

He increased my Levo to 150mg!!! and now I am speeding like I was for the last year. Tired all day and up all night. I just had labs redrawn on Monday and am anxious to see what they are. I see an Endocronologist on Dec. 9th.

The worst part is how my neck feels now. I feel like I am constantly being choked. My neck is very tight and sore. I can't have anything touch the scar. I initially healed very well. Was glued shut and the line is nice and straight.  He said he really had to move things around inside because the right side was much larger than expected and he had to disect it to get it out. I had thought that all the weird choking sensations and feeling like my food is getting stuck was from the intubation, but this has gone on too long.

Today I looked up this problem and found many people with the same issues. They say to stretch, with an excercize leaning my head all the way back and then pretend to chew. My mouth won't even close and it si extremely painful to try and make that motion.

Wondering if anyone out there has heard of this or experienced it?


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for the post because I am considering getting this done late december and can not decide if i should get RAI or removal, my thyroid is also in my Dr's terms "HUGE"

Im sorry I dont have nay advice for you and I hope you feel better.


----------



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

How did the endo appt go? I'm on 150 mcg of Levoxyl and that was an increase due to recently going hypothyroid in the last few months (was hypo to start then did RAI and now finally went hypo after 4 yrs). Your experience sounds very scary. Did your endo say that is typical of ablation or surgery on the thyroid? As I said, I chose RAI. Let us know. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

cj41 said:


> So, I have written my sotry on here a whole ago...thread "Opinions needed please". Had my thyroid out on Oct 19th. Was on Induril and PTU for a month leading up to surgery.
> 
> Surgeon said my thyroid was more difficult to remove than he had anticipated. He does mostly cancer so Grave's was different. But all in all they surgery was 3 hours, I was intubated and post op was uneventful, except for my low B/P.
> 
> ...


My suggestion to you would be to have a massage therapist work out your neck/shoulder muscles that were worked out during your surgery. My neck pain was severe and once the massage therapist began I immediately received relief - I went several times and several times she worked n breaking adhesions that would be forming along the scar line.


----------



## RussCH (Sep 10, 2010)

I had a very large Thyroid taken out way back. The Doctor said it was like a large Silion Steak once removed.
I think that surgery of this nature does a lot of damage and like you I experienced a number of problems for a long time. Today I am in good order and have never looked back. You just gotta hang tough and know that things do get better and having not dealt with the real problem would have had more severe outcomes.
Take it easy and let nature work it's magic.
My history is I was diagnosed when I was 6 years old and was medicated until I was 19. It was back in 1979 when I had the sugery.


----------

